# UP FOR STUD!!!!!!!!



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

RARE FRENCH RABBIT HUNTING HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!
Up for stud!!!!
Stud fee = $5,000!!!

Don't miss out on a chance to breed your females to this amazing RARE FRENCH RABBIT HUNTING HORSE!!!

He's won 5 races undefeated so far and is a proven producer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GET ON THIS CHEAP DEAL WHILE YOU HAVE THE CHANCE!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

lol....that is cute.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooh I want one!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

in my best Karl voice from sling blade,
hmmm he's shar keeute 'lil hmfeller,herrrmm,,


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

lmao!!!that is tooo freaking funny! definately needed that!!! Totally unexpected!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jayandlacy said:


> lmao!!!that is tooo freaking funny! definately needed that!!! Totally unexpected!


right? i came in here to pick someones stud dog and it's pedigree apart and call them all sorts of names.
and then theirs cool as$ dog,chullin.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww that is adorable, great costume


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's way too cute  I was thinking about making Dosia the horse for the headless horsemen for halloween


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO that is awesome!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HAHHAHA OMG SO CUTE


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is too cute. I was expecting a beefed up stud lol


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!

I live to torture this old man hee hee!!!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

omg!! how cuteee!!! hahaha! thanks, i needed that.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice. He looks fast!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL that's cute love the still water collar!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHA love it!!!


----------

